# Suppression de mails et synchronisation



## horuseye (29 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Mon problème est le suivant : si je lis des mails sur mon Mac, ils n'apparaîtront comme lus sur mon iPhone ou mon iPad, que lorsque j'aurai lancé l'app Mail. Tant que je ne l'ai pas fait, la pastille peut m'indiquer que j'ai des mails non-lus alors qu'ils le sont. 
Pourquoi un mail lu sur un appareil n'est pas instantanément marqué comme lu sur tous les autres ? Existe-t-il une astuce pour résoudre le problème ? 

J'utilise Maverick et iOS 7 et leurs dernières mises à jours.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## adixya (30 Juillet 2014)

Ah si quelqu'un sait dire si c'est possible, ça peut m'intéresser... Mais je doute que ce soit faisable en l'état.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2014)

pour qu'un logiciel de message puisse avoir une vision réelle de la situation à l'instant T il faut qu'il fasse des échanges d'infos avec les serveurs d'email ( synchronisation ou relève)

dans la plupart des logiciels ces operations sont faites à l'ouverture du dit logiciel ( sauf si réglé autrement ce qui n'est pas le réglage par défaut)

edit 
en annexe ca dépend aussi des comptes ( pop imap)
en pop on peut regler pour qu'un message soit lu sur machine A et toujours en non lu sur B


----------

